# Bath Tub Space Rough In



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am finishing off my basement and am currently in the framing process. I am getting a 60" tub. Not exactly sure which kind yet, have it narrowed down.

My question is the dimension of the rough in space. I would like to wait on getting the tub as I don't need one more thing sitting in my way. 

Should I make the opening exactly 60" or a half inch more? 

Frame at 60 1/8"

Should I not fasten this "wall" to the ground so I can swing it shut once the tub is in?

If all is square and plumb then fasten it down

If the tub is 30" wide, how far out should I build the wall? Is that just a matter of personal preference?

It is personal preference. I typically frame at 34". This way you have a little drywall and a good corner for corner bead.

B[/QUOTE]


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyway you can just have the back wall and one side wall in place and build the last wall once the tubs in place?
If not make it 60 1/8". A 1/2" would be to much.
I like to build my side walls out 6" past the tub. Makes it easyer to finish the drywall.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. You guys rough in tubs a lot more than I do so I figured you would have the right answers.

B


----------

